# Local 416



## mariomike (19 Jun 2009)

Best wishes and good luck to The City of Toronto's Paramedics, Electronic Technicians, Mechanics, Electricians, Machinists, Plumbers, Welders, Heavy Equipment Operators, Millwrights, Operating Engineers, Carpenters, Gas Fitters, Marine Engineers, Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Mechanics, other members this stressful weekend.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Jun 2009)

Why?  What's going on this weekend.  (But good luck to them regardless)


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2009)

Thanks, Zipperhead-cop! 
They have a strike deadline on Monday:
http://www.local416.org/files/file/outside_bargaining3B_12June091pdf.pdf


----------



## bradlupa (20 Jun 2009)

Don't forget about the most important section of all garbage removal thank god i dont live there


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Jun 2009)

Hopefully your talks go better than the ones here in Windsor.  However, from what my fire fighter buddy from TO tells me, Toronto City Counsel isn't overwhelmingly generous.
(Unless you are some freak, hippy special interest type)


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hopefully your talks go better than the ones here in Windsor.  However, from what my fire fighter buddy from TO tells me, Toronto City Counsel isn't overwhelmingly generous.
> (Unless you are some freak, hippy special interest type)



Firefighters received 9.8% over three years; police 10.3% over three years; TTC received 9% over three years.
In addition, the city presented Toronto Paramedics with 118 pages of concessions.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jun 2009)

I have never understood why Paramedics are the red headed foster children of emergency response.  IMO, they work harder than we do (and everyone works harder than the bucket boys) and serve a really critical role.  
Best of luck again!


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

I have nothing against paramedics, nor any job.  But I dont see how they work harder then we do expecially the bucket boys. 



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I have never understood why Paramedics are the red headed foster children of emergency response.  IMO, they work harder than we do (and everyone works harder than the bucket boys) and serve a really critical role.
> Best of luck again!



Now by bucket boys i'm sure your are refering to firefighters.

just a quick comparison

Paramedics- perform first aid in sometimes adverse conditions
Firefighters- perform first aid before paramedics get there in adverse conditions

Paramedics- drive at high speeds to get to victim
Firefighters- drive at high speeds (when they can get up to it) to get to victim

Paramedics - wait outside of the burning building to help with victims
Firefighters - hmm come out of the burning building with victims and if medics is not there perform cpr/first aid/defib

Paramedic- work at all hours of the day
Firefighters- work all hours of the day

I think that we work the same and should be treated the same, so medics may not go into the building be we are trained and use some of the most update technology to get them out plus we cannot refuse to go in if an officer say go in you go in. 

Edited to be true


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa,

I have dealing with the Occupational Health and Safety Act at work and, yes although I was only a volunteer firefighter before, we fell under the same regulations and I have never heard or read anything verifing your last statement.

Can you provide a link because I can't find it.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

RIGHT TO REFUSE OR TO STOP WORK WHERE HEALTH OR SAFETY IN DANGER

Refusal to work

Non-application to certain workers

43.  (1)  This section does not apply to a worker described in subsection (2),

(a) when a circumstance described in clause (3) (a), (b) or (c) is inherent in the worker’s work or is a normal condition of the worker’s employment; or

(b) when the worker’s refusal to work would directly endanger the life, health or safety of another person. R.S.O. 1990, c. O.1, s. 43 (1).

Idem

(2)  The worker referred to in subsection (1) is,

(a) a person employed in, or a member of, a police force to which the Police Services Act applies;

(b) a firefighter as defined in subsection 1 (1) of the Fire Protection and Prevention Act, 1997;

(c) a person employed in the operation of,

(i) a correctional institution or facility,

(ii) a place of secure custody designated under section 24.1 of the Young Offenders Act (Canada), whether in accordance with section 88 of the Youth Criminal Justice Act (Canada) or otherwise,


here is the link 

I did make a mistake Section 21 is guidance note for the fire service section 43 is for the refusal of work


----------



## Sheerin (22 Jun 2009)

Good luck, mario and the other medics of 416!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> I have nothing against paramedics, nor any job.  But I dont see how they work harder then we do expecially the bucket boys.



And this is why we end up with shaved, oiled, manscaped Hoseboy calenders    When you guys work, you work very hard in very dangerous conditions.  However, what percentage of your calls for service are fully involved fires?  And how many hours of your day are spent taking calls?  
FYI, my best friend is a Toronto firefighter and is used to getting his stones broken about his professions lack of work ethic.  Usually, he has some great cop zingers.  Sorry you were one of the ones who needs hugs not hurts.  Have a nice Zima and a detox seaweed wrap.  It will all seem better after soup  ;D

Besides, this is supposed to be about the strike.  However, a "Firefighters Expecially Need Love Too" split would be a great thread.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

lol that i dont need a hug maybe some love though, yes i feel bad for the strike victims but give it a few days and the city will have to negotiate, or the wonderful gov. will force them back to work.

as for the number of fully involved calls they are few and far between but i might as he have far more lift assits for the ambulance then structure fires.  but back to the news in stinky city here is zipper-cop take it away.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> RIGHT TO REFUSE OR TO STOP WORK WHERE HEALTH OR SAFETY IN DANGER



Thanks for omitting Paramedics.
Ref: 43 - 2- d -iii
That's from the link you provided.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

i didn't omitt it on purpose just didn't want to overload my post but yes the ambulance service is in there


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2009)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Good luck, mario and the other medics of 416!



Thank you, Sheerin.
Actually, Mario is my son's name.
Also, for the record, I am just a pensioner living in Toronto.
But, my heart will always be with Canada's Armed Forces, and her emergency services.


----------



## Sheerin (22 Jun 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Thank you, Sheerin.
> Actually, Mario is my son's name.
> Also, for the record, I am just a pensioner living in Toronto.
> But, my heart will always be with Canada's Armed Forces, and her emergency services.



Were you a medic with Toronto at any point? 
I just wrote the A-EMCA 2 weeks ago Wednesday... it was quite possibly the hardest test I've ever written (which includes many many many exams during my undergrad and paramedic school!). 

Hopefully CUPE 416 will get their demands, and that Toronto hires more medics!


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2009)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Were you a medic with Toronto at any point?



Yes, from Sept 1972 to 31 May 2009. I was a P1. I worked ambulance, ESU and MPU.


----------



## Sheerin (22 Jun 2009)

any advice on how to have such a long career in EMS?  



Congratulations on retirement, btw!


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2009)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> any advice on how to have such a long career in EMS?



Find the right partner.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

As current news breaks the wonderful mayor of Toronto does have one or two points but things should be even across the table just because their contracts weren't up for negoations until this summer, i think that they should aleast be heard and maybe take a smaller raise this year and a larger the years coming. but i not a negotiator.

just my thoughts.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> plus we cannot refuse to go in if an officer say go in you go in.



bradlupa, -this is so wrong that it defies belief. You always have the right of refusal if you deem the order to contravene the common sense aspect of this act.

But I am just a lightweight on this topic compared to "Recceguy" and I'm sure he will wade in later when he is on line.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

In the face of an emergency,  I can only refuse if it is due to equipment problems or potential equipment problems (from scba to tools of the job) not because of a fire in a building.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> not because of a fire in a building.



Wrong, ordering you into a empty building with no hope of success would not constitute an  "inherent danger" and could be refused under the Health and Safety Act.

Example:

Inmate "A" is standing at the door of his cell saying "I will kill the next copper that comes in my cell".

Order: "Monkhouse and Rudden, get "A' cuffed and ready to go to court"

                           Inherent- Must comply

Inmate "B" is standing at the door of his cell saying "I will kill the next copper that comes in my cell", while waving an 8 inch shank.

Order: "Monkhouse and Rudden, get "B' cuffed and ready to go to court".

                          Non-inherent. -Work refusal. 

 Same order, different result.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

Please verify your information 

http://www.labour.gov.on.ca/english/hs/ohsaguide/ohsag_7.html

As to your example Inmate A and Inmate B are in the cells because of there "Inherent danger" and therefore have to comply as it could be a part of their job


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jun 2009)

Oh, don't worry, all CO's  know that page quite well.......................the big difference is between dangerous and stupid.

"a normal part of the job or if the refusal would endanger the life, health or safety of another person"


Danger is inherent, stupidity is not.

Listen, we could haggle all day but I just found your blanket statement that _"we cannot refuse to go in if an officer say go in you go in."_ just waaaay too over the top.

You can.


----------



## Jammer (22 Jun 2009)

He's going to have sooo much fun in basic...
BTW tell your DS you were a cadet CWO...you'll get to the front of the line every time.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

I may just be joining the Reg force but I'm not completely dumb.  I know that saying i was in cadets would bring a whole heap of crap my way.  I'm by no way the best or try to be the best, I strive to do my best.

If someone in my platoon needs extra help I will give it if I can but will not show boat thinking I know all.

Cadets means very little to them, other than they think that they have a know it all on board. 


But this topic was about the lockout of Local 416 best of luck with negotiations


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> But this topic was about the lockout of Local 416 best of luck with negotiations



Now that I can agree with but I fear they will have to cave on the sick thing or this will be a long one.....


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

According to Local 416 President " we just want what what others got."

I can see where she is coming from, but at the same time the factor that drives the economy is MONEY.  If it's not there, then where does it come from.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Now that I can agree with but I fear they will have to cave on the sick thing or this will be a long one.....



Paramedics deserve the same sick thing as Toronto Fire Serice employees.  
The same retirement thing would have been nice too. 
This strike is only costing the workers ( in lost wages ) and the taxpayers ( we must continue to pay property tax ).


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

I hope they get an offer that they accept before the government has to step in again.  

Now I know that paramedics are part of Local 416, and I also know that it is an essential service, so are they getting their regular pay plus strike pay or just reg pay.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jun 2009)

Well if "essential" for them is anything like us, they will do more work for less money.....


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> I hope they get an offer that they accept before the government has to step in again.
> 
> Now I know that paramedics are part of Local 416, and I also know that it is an essential service, so are they getting their regular pay plus strike pay or just reg pay.



Brad, let me say that the President of Local 416 is Mark Ferguson. Mark is a Paramedic. Mark is a he, not a she. 
Also, FYI the TPFFA ( IAFF Local 3888 )  endorsed David Miller for mayor in the last election. 
Paramedics are essential 75% of the time. They are on strike one shift out of four. They spend the fourth shift on the picket line.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

Yes i now know that Mark Ferguson is the President of Local 416, my local tv station made a mistake when interviewing and they put Presedient local 416 under her name.

My mistake.  

So explain the endorsment of David Miller, I was unaware of that.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jun 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Now that I can agree with but I fear they will have to cave on the sick thing or this will be a long one.....



That got dropped off our contract over 15 years ago.  That is a jammy thing to have, but I think it's pretty rare.  From what I understand, even being able to accumulate sick time is sort of special.  
I know for my part, I can just "sense" that there will be a malingering, non-specific, non-work related issue that precludes me from going to work a fair bit when I am around the last year before my retirement...   However, there will be fifteen years of like minded individuals before me that may blaze a trail for a future contract.  I know I have lots of time to not worry about it.  

Multiply that by the number of workers that potentially will be working in Toronto twenty five odd years from now?  Perhaps they shouldn't bash at it too hard.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> So explain the endorsment of David Miller, I was unaware of that.



It was well reported in the Toronto newspapers in 2003. 
"What I am proud of: A significant moment was in 2003, for the first time ever we endorsed a mayoralty candidate. David Miller went on to win the election and there is no question that the polls showed that the week of our endorsement had a significant effect on his campaign. I am proud to have led my Executive through this election endorsement."
Scott Marks, President Toronto Professional Firefighters Association.
http://13thdistrict.blogspot.com/2007/08/what-am-i-proud-of.html

Here is a "Letter of the Day" to the Editor of the Toronto Sun dated 14 Nov 2003.u 
You can scroll down to it:
"David Miller has integrity...."
Scott Marks, President Toronto Professional Firefighters Association.
http://www.sesresearch.com/news/in_the_news/TorSun%20Editorial%20November%2014%202003.pdf

Here is another from the The Globe and Mail
October 26, 2007:
TORONTO -- Despite its financial crisis, Toronto is giving its firefighters more than 9 per cent in pay increases over the next three years - a wage hike the city's other unions say they are eyeing as their talks draw closer.
"David Miller's relationship to organized labour is cozy. But his relations to the firefighters union is extra cozy," Mr.  ( Councillor Denzil Minnan-Wong )  Minnan-Wong said.
http://www.urbantoronto.ca/archive/index.php/t-5193.html


----------



## bradlupa (23 Jun 2009)

I see now.  Thanks for the interesting reading I can now see your point, and hope they get it.

Very interesting reading


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> I see now.  Thanks for the interesting reading I can now see your point, and hope they get it.
> Very interesting reading



Thanks, Brad. 
Perhaps TPPFA support for the mayor was largely symbolic, as it didn't say how many of their members can actually vote in a city election. Residency requirements are no longer in force.
Firefighters now work 24 hour shifts, and with the days off between shifts, may prefer to live elsewhere. 
I can't imagine working 24 shifts on the ambulance or police department, but they seem to like it.


----------



## bradlupa (23 Jun 2009)

According to the Toronto fire fighters that I know they work 7 days a months.  Seems to me why they like it.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> According to the Toronto fire fighters that I know they work 7 days a months.  Seems to me why they like it.



It works out - in the long run, whatever the shift pattern- to 10 X 24hr shifts every six weeks. 
ie: one 24 hour shift = three 8 hour shifts when calculating vacation and sick days.

hahaha I don't know how that pic found it's way on to my post but, if it's ok with the mods, I'll leave it. Not sure how to remove it anyway!


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> That got dropped off our contract over 15 years ago.  That is a jammy thing to have, but I think it's pretty rare.  From what I understand, even being able to accumulate sick time is sort of special.



I was a member of Local 416 all my working life. We always got 18 days a year, and six months "gratuity" when we retired. I put my gratuity into an RRSP. 
It has been that way since time immemorial. 
http://www.local416.org/files/file/TCEU%20History.pdf


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2009)

Our Paramedics received support yesterday at Nathan Phillip's Square. In attendance where the heads of the Toronto Police and Fire  unions.
Here is a couple of letters. I know "Derek" very well. Not sure who "Mandy" is:
"Twenty-five per cent of paramedics are on strike!  Miller acts as though this isn't happening!!  Stop saying that EMS is an essential service!  It's not and the city knows this!  Everyone is talking about our 18 sick days. Well that is 18, 8-hour sick days!!  We work 12-14 hour shifts.  So do the math. Twelve sick days a year...the AVERAGE of any public sector business!  Management gets a performance bonus in the City Of Toronto. Union workers don't get bonuses. 

"The GTA property taxes are anywhere from $4,000 - $5,000 dollars.  Not the little $1,600 - $2,200 Torontonians pay. 

"So Mayor Miller you said it yourself. "Welfare Costs are up".  Here goes. Raise taxes to the GTA average, stop paying those who don't work, and pay those that do!!

"As a paramedic I have been yelled at while working that "I should be ashamed of myself!"  I don't know for what???  I know. It has got to be ashamed of myself for risking my LIFE driving through red lights and through traffic to get to your house, then walking into your diseased personal space to help you. Then taking your illness home to my wife and kids. Only to be ashamed to use sick time that you paid for, so I could recover from what YOU gave me???"
Derek, Frustrated EMS Paramedic

"People don't realize why paramedics get 18 sick days a year. It is because they are first on scene and don't always know what they are walking into. During SARS they were responding to calls for heart attacks, and instead, going into situations where there were SARS symptoms.

"Of course they let the nurses and doctors know what was coming in so they could protect themselves, something the real frontline workers did not have the advantage of. When a paramedic gets spit on by an HIV victim or comes in contact with a contagious person and get sick they do not get short term sick leave. They use their sick days as the only way to not spread sickness without getting workplace harassment.

"As well, the city is trying to take away their seniority rights. I am sure anyone working anywhere does not want his job taken over by a new graduate because they are fresh out of school. Do people really want all new graduates for paramedics or a combination of new and experienced ones? Is it really fair that people with 25 years experience have no advantage over new hires in any job?

"Before anyone voices negative opinions about any of the city workers they should try doing the 12 hour plus shifts the paramedics and others are doing, they should try doing these shifts without a guaranteed lunch break or a definite end time.

"People with 9-5 jobs should be thankful they can leave at the end of the day, and not do up to 3 hours end of shift time, because they are in an emergency situation and cannot leave until it is finished. Also they are then still expected to put in their 12 hours the next day.

"So please do not throw insults around because maybe you are inconvenienced until you walk in their shoes. They do not tell you how to do your jobs!"
Mandy H.
http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_35593.aspx
http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_35616.aspx


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jun 2009)

The ability to accumulate and cash out sick leave is unique to the public sector (and limited there).  To accumulate sick leave in case a tragic event occurs while working?  Fine.  Cash it out at the end?  No.  (That's me, wearing a taxpayer hat).

Second, blocking waste transfer stations is not good PR.  Have informational pickets?  Sure.  Talk to peopel?  Sure.  Help the elderly ?  Great way to get good PR.  Piss people off by letting though one every 15 minutes?  Not gonna get public support.

The issues, of course, are much greater than just sick leave and garbage.  But the public sector as a whole needs a solid dose of reality, starting with the elected "leadership".


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> the public sector as a whole needs a solid dose of reality, starting with the elected "leadership".



The President of Local 416 is a Paramedic. It is the first time in the history of our local that a Paramedic has held that position. Paramedics make up a minority of 800 in a Local of 6,200. Our leaders were always members of other outside trades. They used the ambulancemen as their "atomic bomb" during negotiations. We saved them from having to go on strike from 1972-2002, until the "Ambulance Services Collective Bargaining Act, 2001" was shoved down our throats:
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_01a10_e.htm
Toronto Police, Fire, Hydro, TTC, Community Housing, Parking Authority Library and Port Authority received wage increases without concessions on benefits. City Paramedics get a solid dose of reality every shift. 
I recently heard on the radio a ridiculous suggestion that the mayor should in the army for garbage, like when they called in troops to shovel snow. 
If interested, this is their collective agreement:
http://www.toronto.ca/employment/pdf/local416_collective_agreement_05-08.pdf


----------



## observor 69 (25 Jun 2009)

Pickets ease wait time
New rules allow quicker dumping

By DON PEAT, SUN MEDIA

Trash tossers, time is now on our side. 

If you're trying to toss your trash at Toronto's garbage transfer stations, pickets shouldn't be making you wait, CUPE officials said yesterday. 

CUPE spokesman Pat Daley told the Sun last night that a kindler, gentler new strike protocol for transfer station picket lines is being rolled out across the city. 

In the first few days of the civic workers strike, residents wanting to dump their trash legally at several transfer stations around the city were facing long waits as pickets were limiting dumping to one person every 15 minutes. 

"We're not asking people to wait," Daley said. "There may be a delay because of lineups but they were holding people for 15 minutes and they're not doing that now. 

"Our folks will help unload garbage up to a certain point where management can come and pick it up." 

And while the new protocol is still subject to change, Daley said it just makes sense in the heat wave.

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2009/06/25/9918461-sun.html


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jun 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Pickets ease wait time
> New rules allow quicker dumping
> 
> By DON PEAT, SUN MEDIA
> ...



Wow, I wonder why Toronto garbage is more important that Windsor garbage?  Because here, they are making people wait over an hour sometimes.  And when last I saw our "professional city workers" they were knocking over garbage cans along the waterfront after the Freedom Festival fireworks display.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jun 2009)

ZC: Perhaps the Toronto union has realized that public support will be decisive in this strike.  Maintaining a confrontational attitude towards the public undermines public support for the strikers.  It looks like the unions in Toronto are tryign instead to undermine public support for the Mayor - "Yeah, we're on strike, but we're fighting City Hall, not the taxpayers."  A message that will resonate much more with city residents.


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

Thank God the LCBO didn't strike. I could have seen the story lines now.  

Public getting better aim with trash, since they are not trashed


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ZC: Perhaps the Toronto union has realized that public support will be decisive in this strike.



I would agree with that.  I just don't get when the same union decides that the people of one city are not worth consideration and should be subjected to thuggery and unlawful confinement.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Perhaps the Toronto union has realized that public support will be decisive in this strike.  Maintaining a confrontational attitude towards the public undermines public support for the strikers.  It looks like the unions in Toronto are tryign instead to undermine public support for the Mayor - "Yeah, we're on strike, but we're fighting City Hall, not the taxpayers."  A message that will resonate much more with city residents.



The 6 o'clock news showed the President of Local 416, Mark Ferguson who is a Paramedic, helping people unload their car trunks at a transfer station and carrying their garbage in for them.


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2009)

Paramedics threaten to walk

May withdraw services just as thousands jam streets for Gay Pride: Union

By DON PEAT, SUN MEDIA

Last Updated: 27th June 2009, 3:17am

    
Paramedics in Canada's largest city may not be on the job tomorrow, their union rep warns.

CUPE 416 ambulance unit chairman Glenn Fontaine said if city negotiators don't start seriously addressing EMS issues at the bargaining table by suppertime tonight, there will be a withdrawal of service starting just in time for Toronto's Gay Pride Parade when hundreds of thousands of people are expected on downtown streets.

"There will be no paramedics," Fontaine told the Sun yesterday. "If they don't come down to talk about EMS issues, and issues in bargaining as a whole, there will be no paramedics available Sunday during the hours of Gay Pride or maybe all day Sunday.

"Enough is enough ... paramedics are saying to me that they don't want to show up to work anymore until their issues are dealt with."

Both City of Toronto officials and Local 416 president Mark Ferguson stressed they want paramedics to honour the essential services agreement (ESA) between the city and the union that sets out strict parameters to how EMS operates during a strike action.

"Glenn is not authorized to or condoned to make those types of decisions," Ferguson said last night. "Those decisions rest solely with the president ... it is our intent to follow the essential services agreement in place."

But Fontaine, a member of the CUPE bargaining team at the table with the city, said he'd need a promise in good faith from negotiators to avert the potential walk-out and that promise must come by 6 p.m. today.

"(The city) would not have any issue if they would talk about training and car counts ... they're playing Russian roulette with citizens' lives," said the outspoken EMS union leader.

Paramedics, members of CUPE 416, are on strike with their fellow civic workers but are operating under their ESA. The agreement lowers staffing levels but aims to ensure EMS can still respond to high-priority calls on time.

The city's senior spokesman, Kevin Sack, said they expect the union's paramedics to honour the agreement, particularly during the city's important Pride festival.

He pointed to a CUPE Ontario press release issued earlier yesterday pledging support to the parade.

"It's a shock to the City of Toronto that we would hear from the very same union making a threat to the safety of people attending this event," Sack said.

"The city is extraordinarily supportive of its paramedics and the work they do."

"Paramedics are an extremely professional group of people that our residents rely on for health and safety every minute of the day, and that is why their role and what is permitted during a labour disruption is clearly laid out under an agreement," Sack said, adding the city is committed to delivering a level of emergency services throughout the strike. "We rely on the union abiding by the agreement that they have with us."

Fontaine charges the staffing levels are putting people's lives at risk and management is already violating the agreement by doing the work of unionized paramedics.

Sack said the city is "absolutely respecting" the agreement with its paramedics.

"Non-union staff and management staff are providing services across the city to protect the health and safety of our residents," he said.

Ferguson said he understands paramedics' frustration but appealed for calm from members of the EMS unit.

"All paramedics will continue to work in accordance with the essential services agreement that is in place between the union and the city of Toronto," he said. "We are in no way advocating the withdrawal of any services during this labour disruption."

DON.PEAT@SUNMEDIA.CA 
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2009/06/27/9951561-sun.html


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2009)

Toronto paramedics threaten to strike
680News staff with a report Toronto Sun | Saturday, June 27th, 2009 7:33 am

Toronto paramedics are threatening to walk off the job tomorrow, leaving the Pride parade without medical service.

A union spokesperson tells the Toronto Sun if negotiations don't start addressing EMS issues by this evening, they're scaling back service.

The representative says paramedics won't be available during the parade, and maybe even the entire day.

However, the unions president says the ambulance unit isn't authorized to make those decisions, and has strict rules to work in a strike.
http://www.680news.com/news/headlines/more.jsp?content=20090627_073125_6696


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> I think that we work the same and should be treated the same, so medics may not go into the building be we are trained and use some of the most update technology to get them out plus we cannot refuse to go in if an officer say go in you go in.
> 
> Edited to be true



First, I have to ask what kind of officer you're referring to, that'll order you into a (burning?) building?

Second, are we talking about a building that's soon to be fully involved and is proven to have no one inside and has no contents that constitute a danger to the public? 


Because if we are, even though there is no such thing as a stupid worker :, anyone following such order(s) would have some serious explaining to do, and the "officer" would likely be facing prosecution, should injury or death occur, due to his orders. Hell, never mind injury. A complaint to the MOL call centre would probably get the ball rolling.

Besides, that's what insurance is for. You are not in the business of risking life and limb to reduce private company payouts.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jul 2009)

Paramedics rep charged
Ambulance left at City Hall

By TAMARA CHERRY, SUN MEDIA  Last Updated: 8th July 2009, 3:58am

A top union representative for Toronto's paramedics is accused of stealing an ambulance and parking it in front of City Hall hours after thousands of civic workers walked off the job. 

Glenn Fontaine -- CUPE Local 416's ambulance unit chairman -- was arrested Monday on two counts of taking an auto without consent and two counts of mischief interfering with property. 

The allegations against the 45-year-old Barrie man date to June 22 at 3:06 a.m., when police were called about an ambulance that was parked on Queen St. W. with its lights activated and a union poster on the vehicle, police said yesterday. 

According to a source, the ambulance was left in front of City Hall. 

Fontaine was released from custody, pending a court appearance at Old City Hall on Aug. 11. 

Four days after the alleged ambulance incident, Fontaine threatened to withdraw paramedic services in time for the annual Pride Parade if city negotiators didn't address outstanding issues. That threat was publicly opposed by CUPE president Mark Ferguson. 

The city ultimately went to the Ontario Labour Relations Board, which ordered Toronto paramedics threatening job action to show up for duty at the parade. 

While Fontaine wouldn't comment, union spokesman Pat Daley said: "We are aware of the charges and Local 416 has ensured that he (Fontaine) has legal counsel." 

Fontaine will maintain his post throughout the court proceedings, Daley said.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

I feel ashamed by that news. There's no excuse.  
All most of us ever wanted was to operate independant of the bigger Metro departments, and get the hell out of  the garabagemen's union.


----------

